# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk kızı Almanya'yı karıştırdı!

## bozok

*Türk kızı Almanya'yı karıştırdı!* 

*11.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Almanya, ses yarışmasına katılan ve ünlü programcı Dieter Bohlen’e "Seni cehennemde göreceğim" diyen Kader Defli’yi konuşuyor.* 

Alman televizyonu RTL’de yayınlanan* "Almanya Süper Starını Arıyor"* (DSDS) adlı ses yarışmasına katılan* Kader Defli* (19) yarışmadan elenip sahneyi terk ederken, yarışmayı yöneten ünlü Alman programcı Dieter Bohlen’e sarf ettiği söz Almanya’nın magazin gündemine oturdu. 35 bin kişiyle katılım rekoru kıran yarışma programının, Cumartesi akşamı yayınlanan eleme görüntüleriyle milyonlarca kişi tarafından izlendiği belirtildi.

Ses yarışmasına Lübeck kentinden üçüncü kez katılan 19 yaşındaki Kader Defli, ilk elemede yarışmayı yöneten ünlü programcı Dieter Bohlen ve kendisine eşlik eden iki jüri üyesinin hayır oylarıyla elenmekten kurtulamadı. Jürinin karşısına elinde gitarıyla çıkan Kader Defli, şarkısına başladığında jürinin olumsuz tepkisiyle karşılaştı. Jüri üyelerinin *“gitarsız oku”* uyarısı üzerine gitarını kenara bırakarak tekrar şarkısına başlayan Kader Defli, *“yine okuyamıyorsun”* diyen jüriyle ayaküstü tartışmaya girdi. Lise (Gymnasium) 11. sınıf öğrencisi olan Kader Defli,_ “Ben bu yarışma için matematik sınavımı bırakıp geldim. Neden olmuyor diyorsunuz”_ şeklinde çıkıştığı jüriden, *“olmuyor kötü okuyorsun”* cevabını alınca sinirlendi. Elendiği kendisine söylendiğinde Kader Defli, sahneden ayrılırken Dieter Bohlen’e dönerek* "Seni cehennemde göreceğim"*( Ich seh Dich in der Hölle!) şeklinde tepkisini dile getirdi.

Kader Defli’nin bu ilginç tepkisi Almanya’da magazinin gündemine otururken, Alman Bild Gazetesi konuyu *"Kaybedenler Diteter BohlenÂ´i tehdit ediyor"* yorumuyla okurlarına aktardı. Gazete, sadece Kader Defli’nin Dieter Bohlen’e olan ilginç tepkisini değil, aynı yarışmaya katılan ve elenen 22 yaşındaki Agnes Brücher’in de tepkisini aktardı. Jüri tarafından elendiğini öğrenen bayan yarışmacı Agnes Brücher’in, Dieter Bohlen’e_ "üok bilmiş. Ben senin nerede oturduğunu biliyorum"_ şeklinde tepki gösterdiği belirtildi.



...

----------

